# Juices with Alcohol...



## CloudmanJHB (25/1/16)

Hi All,

Do any of you know of any juices that contain alcohol and is this something that is a major deterrent for vapers?

What are the downsides \ risks etc.

Thanks
Darren


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/1/16)

Apart from the obvious ie halal etc.


----------



## KlutcH (25/1/16)

http://www.voodoovapour.co.za/colle...ducts/mixed-berry-yoghurt?variant=11546497924

No idea what it changes etc.. But I can vape this juice all day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

As I understand it, juices might contain alcohol in minute amounts due to some concentrates extracted with alcohol. Nothing to worry about except on non-health grounds. 

Most juice vendors should be able to tell you (and many disclose same on their web sites) whether the juice contains alcohol. It is one of the most frequently asked questions here when new juice lines are announced, because for some of our members not even a minute amount of alcohol is allowed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/1/16)

Yes some concentrates use traces of alcohol or some or other type of alcohol.

You just need to find out if any particular juice does have.

Besides religion, you have nothing to worry about. We are literally talking "traces" or minute amounts.

I reckon simply putting your mouth near a shot of alcohol, would mean you would inhale more alcohol content.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/1/16)

Thanks peeps, exactly what i thought ! Much appreciated


----------



## Mike (25/1/16)

Sprint said:


> I have a rum flavor and the rum flavorant does have a little alcohol in it but it seems to evaporate after steeping @ 60 degrees celcius for 2 hours with the lid off.
> 
> When I say little I mean little as in trace amounts.
> 
> ...



Man I seriously hope you don't plan on selling juice, which contains ethyl alcohol, saying that it doesn't contain any alcohol. There's a drastic difference between chemicals which are alcohols, and the colloquial alcohol which is ethyl alcohol. Arguing this is not only pedantic but disrespectful to people who chose to live a life without alcohol.




rogue zombie said:


> Yes some concentrates use traces of alcohol or some or other type of alcohol.
> 
> You just need to find out if any particular juice does have.
> 
> ...



As usual, the perfect answer. Thanks Vic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (25/1/16)

Mike said:


> Man I seriously hope you don't plan on selling juice, which contains ethyl alcohol, saying that it doesn't contain any alcohol. There's a drastic difference between chemicals which are alcohols, and the colloquial alcohol which is ethyl alcohol. Arguing this is not only pedantic but disrespectful to people who chose to live a life without alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no need to be condescending. I was just asking. I have no idea what you are saying about my rum flavoring. It is the same flavoring you would buy from any big flavor house. 

And yes I would like to hear the views of people that observe halaal in regards to how they view pg and vg.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/1/16)

I think that as long as ya a juice maker is disclosing all the specifics of an ingredient it's perfectly ethical.

It is then up to the person to decide. 

As far as the grey areas of what is classified as what, I would hope that the person is doing their homework prior to starting something like vaping and all the possible conflicts it might have with his/her belief system or preference. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (25/1/16)

Mike said:


> Man I seriously hope you don't plan on selling juice, which contains ethyl alcohol, saying that it doesn't contain any alcohol. There's a drastic difference between chemicals which are alcohols, and the colloquial alcohol which is ethyl alcohol. Arguing this is not only pedantic but disrespectful to people who chose to live a life without alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you would see on my website that my tobacco rum banana has a warning that it contains trace amounts of alcohol.


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

Sprint said:


> no need to be condescending. I was just asking. I have no idea what you are saying about my rum flavoring. It is the same flavoring you would buy from any big flavor house.
> 
> And yes I would like to hear the views of people that observe halaal in regards to how they view pg and vg.


No, you knew perfectly well that those are totally different substances, been around the block. Escaped from supervision again!


----------



## stevie g (25/1/16)

Okay okay you got me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (25/1/16)

Last words from me then I'm outta here. I did not think that clouder's question was about intentionally adding alcohol to an eliquid but rather if there are juices which use concentrates that alcohol might he a component of. Plus VG AND PG might not make you drunk but it surely will make you fat if eaten in quantity as it has almost 30% more calories than sugar. Cya


----------



## n00b13 (25/1/16)

If I can add my 2c, I'm trying to get a family member onto vaping (smoking a pipe now and then)
He had his pancreas removed (pancreatitis) and the slightest amount of alcohol can kill him instantly. 

So I feel it's very very important for vendors to disclose even trace amounts. Playing with someone's life is no joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

